# Treating BGA with erythromycin..



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

Do I continue to dose EI ferts while I medicate the tank? Do I need to reduce the photoperiod of the lights? Thanks!


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

The erythromycin will not affect your plants - so deal with their growth without regard to medication.

When BGA starts to die - you will get some extra N so you may cut your nitrate dosing some. The lights period does not need any change. Your WC routine might get affected with medication WC - see to their schedules and try rationalise them.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

> Treating BGA with erythromycin..


Never a good idea. Your tank will need to cycle again. Antibiotics kill bacteria and you need them for many functions in your aquarium.

Spot treat with H2O2 hydrogen peroxide instead and work to correct the factors influencing the growth of BBA. Or add a siamese algae eater.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

The erythromycin will not kill your cycle bacteria.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

Funny thing is, erythromicyn does not kill filter bacteria, h2o2 however do


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

EM affects Gram-positive bacteria, but Gram-negative is much less susceptible. Nitrosomonas and Nitrospira are Gram-negative bacteria. The other nitrogen-reducing microbes, Archaea (not a bacteria), are also not affected by EM. Thusly, EM does not affect nitrification.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Funnily BGA - cyanobacteria - is gram negative but erythromycin kills it. Something to do with the cell wall of the BGA.


----------



## Shrimpressions (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah you can go ahead with your schedule as normal. I treated my shrimp tank with API Erythromycin ( full of high grade CRS and Taiwan Bees) and my tank went on as normal ( be prepared for a massive rise in TDS though )


----------

